# April 06 PE Passing List



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2006)

rleon82

NSEARCH

EdinNO

VTEnviro

nathanc

mcdunnk9

DrFranz

Rhino

heidenAR

ngandy1000

jeb6294

PEwait

VaEngineer

udpolo15

jcox123

Farmboy

STLCARDS

tdthomas

kvt

jeb6294

rnorth

Brimstone

topduarte

SuperAlpha

DIAZWV

VTSkier

texasPEexpect

jciowa

leogeo

statedogg

meers

AK-PE

civengPE

Petergibbons

HMR_Struct

Tbak80

cdhanners

Adam

rdbse

dawn

MNEE

Timmy!

jasonr

kahuna64

kipper

gKnevada

hogfan1

dewd

Seajay

jdj

Nevadabob

H2O

hail2pitt98

SCPE

3doorsdwn

OR_CE

scwaiting

wutiger

pitlover

jgtkd

fuzzygreen

crazycatlady

knelli

stevedsr

tripp4640

jstandfest

Zango

egorka

txengr

csanped411

wpowell

Obsessed-EIT (Serene-PE)

frustrated

voodoo032

ZiaGuy

jtn2diving

JPMORGN11

engnrkitty

babu77

NoVaCE

moodyj2000

conradbl

uconngal

Twee

StallsPEinMD

silcoxjh

mak

cement

stevedsr

andrewd

Bertny

ehp

DFMIL

Luis_pr


----------



## NSEARCH (Aug 3, 2006)

We need to get some pictures of engrkitty :cig:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd love to see that list trimmed down to people who have actually made more than 1 or 2 posts here. :angry:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2006)

I think next time you will have to have 25 posts to get in the banner


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 3, 2006)

> I think next time you will have to have 25 posts to get in the banner


Let's make 'em pass an Engineerboards ethics exam too!! 

Ed


----------



## cement (Aug 3, 2006)

> We need to get some pictures of engrkitty :cig:


you asked for it :lol:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 4, 2006)

Next time, the cut off will be 25 posts.

Nobody on the banner with less than that. It was a nightmare updating that thing. LOL.

(I got nothin else to do)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 8, 2006)

> > I think next time you will have to have 25 posts to get in the banner
> 
> 
> Let's make 'em pass an Engineerboards ethics exam too!!
> ...


What sort of questions do you propose?

Here's one...

You've been spending quite a bit of time on one particular job working for a sultry vixen of a client. One Friday evening after working late to beat a deadline, you are the only two left in the office, as everyone else has gone home.

Months of unresolved sexual tension between you and a shitty love life at home threaten to boil over. When your client asks to see your "exam pencil," Do you:

A - Kindly rebuff her advances, comment you are a married man, and head straight home. The following Monday you ask your boss to be off the job due to a conflict of interest.

B - Try to brush it off and continue working on your project, telling no one what happened.

C - Agree to meet her for a secret rendezvous, off the clock and away from company office space. Test the waters and see if she'd like a threesome with the secretary while you're at it.

D - Get her good and drunk and go at it like a couple of horny antelopes. As you get dressed and prepare to leave, inform her that you are going to expense the $100 in body shots to the project, and bill them for the 2 hours spent "improving client relations."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 8, 2006)

Meh, E is even worse than A!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 8, 2006)

> > > I think next time you will have to have 25 posts to get in the banner
> >
> >
> > Let's make 'em pass an Engineerboards ethics exam too!!
> ...


Who have you been talking to?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 8, 2006)

I won't reveal sources, but I was quite disturbed when he said you asked to see his exam pencil.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 8, 2006)

> I won't reveal sources, but I was quite disturbed when he said you asked to see his exam pencil.


:rotflmao :ass:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 8, 2006)

I was even more disturbed when Sapper...uh, I mean my source, said he'd be happy to "click your lead." :blink:


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 8, 2006)

The way I get through images like that is I bring my own exam pencil (which is against the rules)- if you know what I mean.

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Aug 8, 2006)

sapper also said your lead is short and soft. :lol:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 9, 2006)

I heard it ran out of lead too quickly if you catch my drift.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 9, 2006)

> I heard it ran out of lead too quickly if you catch my drift.


Only been a problem of mine a few times.

However, sometimes my pencil goes along time without finding something to write on. 

married life.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 9, 2006)

That's why I always carry my own #2 pencil with a handy pocket sharpener


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 9, 2006)

" We're back... I heard you missed us! I brought my pencil... Now give me something to write on!"

Sound familiar? Name that tune!

Ed


----------



## cement (Aug 9, 2006)

the real van halen somthing


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 9, 2006)

Hot for Teacher by Van Halen. I forget the album.

1984 maybe?

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 9, 2006)

Damn, I was rocking pre-school in 1984.


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 9, 2006)

You were 4 right? Born in 1980? Man I feel old. But I'm only 9 years older than you so I guess it isn't that bad.

BTW, I think the album was called "1984", which also occured in that year- I believe.

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 9, 2006)

I have "Hot for Teacher" in my CD player in my TrailBlazer right now.

It's a greatest hits type of CD that I made for myself, it kicks ass.

1. Animals - Nickelback

2. Unleashed - Chris Classic (Dodge Charger commercial tune)

3. Bad to the Bone - Thourogood

4. American Badass - Kid Rock

5. Click Click Boom - Saliva

6. Dragula - Rob Zombie

7. Encore - Linkin Park

8. Hot for Teacher - Van Halen

9. Hunger Strike - Temple of the Dog

10. Legs - Kid Rock (ZZ Top Remake)

11. Rollin' - Limp Bizkit

12. Lunch Box 'Muthafucka' - Marilyn Manson

13. More Human than Human - White Zombie

14. Outshined - Soundgarden

15. Paradise City - Guns N Roses

16. Pour Some Sugar on Me - Def Leppard

17. Waitress - Live

18. Stone Cold Crazy - Metallica

19. Rat in a Cage - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 9, 2006)

Sweet! Lot of good tunes!

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 9, 2006)

> You were 4 right? Born in 1980? Man I feel old. But I'm only 9 years older than you so I guess it isn't that bad.
> BTW, I think the album was called "1984", which also occured in that year- I believe.
> 
> Ed


Yeah, I was born early in 1980.

One of my first memories of "1984" was hearing portions of it on the radio on the way home from my Grandma's house in the Catskills to our house on Long Island.

I remember the bridge in "Jump" most of all.

I don't know why, just one of those thing you can picture in your head 20+ years later.


----------

